# Es mickert und kümmert vor sich hin....



## BumbleBee (16. Sep. 2014)

Hello again... 

es lief jetzt drei Monate alles tutti, ich habe alle 4 Wochen ein paar Fadenalgen (ganz hübsche waren dabei, die aussehen wie ein frischgrünes wabenartiges Netz) abgefischt mit meinem Klobürstenadapter, die Werte sind stabil, das Wasser wunderbar klar. Die Fische fressen den Temperaturen entsprechend gut, (endlich ist es mal wärmer!!!) 

Nur meine Wasserpflanzen wollen immernoch nicht durchstarten. Ich habe sie nach dem Kauf im Frühjahr von der fetten Anzuchterde befreit und in das Lavasubstrat gesetzt. Nachdem dann alle erst mal mehr oder weniger eingingen, trieben sie jedoch wieder neu aus, jedoch logischerweise erst mal mickriger und kümmerlicher als zuvor. Nun tut sich aber seit dem eigentlich nix mehr, die Pflanzen kümmern weiter, Muschelblumen werden gelblich, die __ Calla hat max. zwei Blätter am Trieb und die sind mini. Man muss zwei Mal hinsehen um sie zu entdecken. Bilder im Anhang. 

Nun lese ich hier immer wieder von Sand als Substrat, oder besser Lehm/Sand. Aber dies doch in erster Linie, da diese Substrate nährstoffarm sind im Vergleich zu Erde o.ä. 
Heisst in der Folge, dass mein Lavasubstrat (Körnung 3 - 6 mm) auch als Substrat in Frage käme oder nicht? 

Die Seerosen habe ich vor zwei Wochen mit Lehmerde getunt, bisher hat sich noch nicht spürbar was verändert, bis auf die Lebensdauer der oben schwimmenden Blätter. Vielleicht ist das der Anfang. 

Woran kann es also liegen, dass die Pflanzen so kümmern? 

Ich habe 8 Koi im Teich (1 davon 25 cm, der Rest 15-20 cm) und 5 Goldelritzen, die wie im Akkord Nachwuchs produzieren (geschätzte 200 Mini-Fischchen verschiedenster Altersklassen im Flachwasser), daher müssten die Pflanzen doch Nährstoffe genug haben, oder nicht?

Weiss jemand Rat? Wasser raus und Pflanzzonen neu anlegen mit Lehm/Sand? 

VlG Jessic          a


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2014)

Servus Jessi

Der Herbst zieht ins Land ...

Die letzten Wochen waren geprägt von kühlen Temperaturen und viel Regen.
Oder hattest du generell besseres Wetter ?

Mein Teich sieht ähnlich deinem aus und ich habe Sand und Mutterboden als Pflanzensubstrat ...

     

Gegen Lave spricht aus meiner Sicht als Pflanzensubstrat nix.
Allerdings haben die Koiteichler wenig Freude mit Lava als Filtermedium.
Hab da mal was gelesen das man das spätestens nach 5 Jahren austauschen soll da die Besiedelungsfläche erschöpft ist und sich mehr schlechte als gute Bakterien darin durch Sauerstoffentzug entwickeln.
Aber da würde ich einen Experten befragen bzw. vielleicht kann ja ein Koi-Kichi dazu hier Stellung nehmen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## BumbleBee (16. Sep. 2014)

Hi Helmut, 

Du magst Recht haben, auch hier war das Wetter in den letzten Wochen besch.... eiden! 

Wenn ich Deinen Teichbewuchs sehe, zuckt es in den Beinen, ich möchte losrennen und aufstocken! Dem zum Vergleich (besonders Bild 3) sieht es bei mir ja aus wie im "Schöner Wohnen Katalog - Bauhaus Stil"! 

Wie lange hat es gebraucht, so schön zuzuwachsen?


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2014)

Im August 2010 habe ich den Teich angelegt.

Ab 2011 ist es eigentlich richtig los gegangen. Also 4 Jahre hat es gebraucht.

Vieles aus diesem Teich wird aber im Schwimmteich eingepflanzt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## max171266 (16. Sep. 2014)

Hallo, Jessic
Bei mir wächst die __ Calla wie doll, kannst gerne was davon haben.


----------



## BumbleBee (16. Sep. 2014)

SOOOO MUSS __ CALLA!!! 


mal im Ernst... wo hast Du die eingepflanzt? Substrat? 

Ist das Bild aktuell? Wie alt ist der Teich?


Ich würde Dir sofort ein paar Pflanzen abnehmen, das Problem ist wohl die Entfernung. (wenn ich in Deinem Profil auf die 41189 klicke, kommt Maps mit "Tollesboro / Kentucky") 4er Postleitzahlen klingen nach hohem Norden, oder? 

LG JessicA  ... mit "a" 
(das kommt vom Gewiggel mit "Fotos einfügen")


----------



## max171266 (16. Sep. 2014)

Hallo JessicAAA,
Die Pflanzen stehen in Estrich Sand mit etwas Kies drauf, aber überwiegend Schwimmen sie im Wasser.
Das Bild ist vom Wochenende und der Teich ist jetzt im 3. Jahr.
Wobei ich schon die hälfte an Pflanzen, ausgedünnt habe...!!
Kentucky...hätte was;-),nein bin aus Mönchengladbach Wickrath 
Bist du den schon mal hier in der Gegend?
Da könntest du dir ne Schubkarre mitnehmen.
Lg Manfred


----------



## Plätscher (16. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Jessica,

der __ Calla hättest du besser ihre Erde belassen sollen  Sie braucht zum überleben schönen fetten Sumpfboden und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere auch einen leicht sauren Boden. 

Die Muschelblumen kannst du so langsam entsorgen. Sie wachsen jetzt nur noch rückwärts. Es ist ihnen wahrscheinlich schon etwas zu kühl.

Das __ Hechtkraut hat zu wenig zu futtern und mickert deswegen etwas. Kein Wunder, im Lavagranulat sind ja auch fast keine Nährstoffe aber das macht nix, es dauert nicht lange bis die Hohlräume sich mit Mulm und Koi-AA zusetzen und dann können sie nächstes Jahr besser wachsen.

Bei der Seerose hast du alles richtig gemacht. Sie hat jetzt einen besseren Boden und kann gut anwachsen. Nächstes Jahr ist sie dann eingewöhnt und wird bestimmt blühen.

Also, Muschelblumen kompostieren, Calla umpflanzen und ansonsten Geduld, Geduld, Ged.......


----------



## lotta (16. Sep. 2014)

Hi Manfred, 
versendest Du denn auch gegen Porto und Obolus?
Ich hätte auch interesse an deinen Pflanzen!
(bloß nix auf den Kompost bitte!)

Kannst Dich ja mal melden, ich würde mich sehr freuen.
Gruß Bine


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Sep. 2014)

Im Sand Lehmbereich wächs meine __ Calla derzeit so wie bei dir. Im Frühjahr war es besser.

Im Moorbeet haben selbst zwei abgebrochene Stücke neu ausgeschlagen und die im Sommer gepflanzte Calla wächst immer noch sehr gut.

Wenn du eine Calla richtig gut haben möchtest, dann besorg dir UNGEDÜNGTEN REINEN Weißtorf. Ist nicht überall zu bekommen und zumeist mit irgendwelchem Mist versetzt. Wenn du welchen bekommst, dann setze die Calla da rein und decke den mit Lavagranulat ab. Möglicherweise kommt die dann im nächsten Jahr besser.
Bild vom 2014.07.25


----------



## BumbleBee (16. Sep. 2014)

vielen Dank für die netten Tips. Nun, ich hab den PH immer um die 8, daher sind dann die Tage der __ Calla wohl gezählt... 
mit dem Torf versuche ich es dennoch.

Vielleicht sollte ich wirklich einfach mehr Geduld haben...




> Die Muschelblumen kannst du so langsam entsorgen.



Das kann ich nicht. 
Hab ich nicht irgendwo gelesen, dass die sich im Herbst/Winter auf den Grund zurückziehen und im nächsten Jahr wieder nach oben kommen wie Phönix aus der Asche?


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Sep. 2014)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht.
> Hab ich nicht irgendwo gelesen, dass die sich im Herbst/Winter auf den Grund zurückziehen und im nächsten Jahr wieder nach oben kommen wie Phönix aus der Asche?


Die Stelle zeig mal.

Vielleicht verwechselst du was mit Krebsscheren. Was du versuchen kannst ist, einige der Muschelblumen in einem Glass, in einem hellen Fenster möglicht warm zu überwintern.


----------



## BumbleBee (16. Sep. 2014)

OOOPS. 

...wie unangenehm. Hab ich mich wieder als Vollpfosten geoutet. 


Hast Recht.


----------



## lotta (16. Sep. 2014)

Meine sorgfältig im Haus überwinterten Muschelblumen, haben leider nicht überlebt,
allerdings die Krebsscheren am Teichgrund bestens
Gruß Bine


----------



## mitch (16. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Jessica,

du hast die Lösung schon gefunden 



BumbleBee schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich wirklich einfach mehr Geduld haben...


 

es dauert ca. 2-3 Jahre und dann geht das Grünzeugs ab wie .....


ich hab dir mal ein paar Bilder von mir rausgesucht:
Filtergraben 2012: 


 2014: [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2014-07-23_16-44-52_dxo-jpg.135557/']
	
[/URL]

Teich 2010: [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2010_04_23_183234_dsc_2185-jpg.61778/']
	
 2011: 

2012: 

  2014: 




[/URL]


----------



## max171266 (17. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Bine,
Ich schau mal was über bleibt...
Lg Manfred


----------



## BumbleBee (17. Sep. 2014)

Wow, Mitch, selten so einen anschaulichen Verlauf gesehen. 

Also ist Nichtstun hier wohl doch die beste Lösung. Danke Euch allen. 


Schöne sönnige Spätsommertage wünsche ich.... 

Jessica


----------

